
Why is linux(Debian) 4PC becoming mess again?? - nardev
I have been using same hardware since Debian 7 and as far as i remember, with Debian Wheezy 100% of my hardware (even nvidia and 3G module) worked out of box, only with some non-free libs.<p>Now, i stuck with Wayland, nvidia drivers almost impossible to compile and install, some apps having problems with Wayland.. etc...<p>Also, i&#x27;m wondering why so many popular apps are still using 32bit libs.. Viber&#x2F;Skype&#x2F;Eagle CAD etc..<p>I understand some changes are necessary and some things will be improved but i don&#x27;t get the point why such changes are moved from upstream to release if it is going to crash so much in my system???
======
brudgers
Eventually, it will get sorted out via bug filing and coding.

------
digi_owl
CADT...

